# Flite- A Journey of the Planes



## zakon (Jan 4, 2007)

This game is played using, flite. A small game with origins on the internet, basically with the "do whatever" GURPS combined with an ultra-rules lite set. This game can be found at http://www.geocities.com/flitedeviations/index.html?1167881248375

Characters
We've only had one session, so I'm not sure on the characters names yet.

Z: Gunslinger...Can control fire
W: Blastey type with ability to hurl blasts of fire and implode people. 
Me: Shackle- Demonic entity with small horns. Can create chains from mid air and blast people with hell fire.

Okay, so the characters have met up, and they're walking down the street. A man calls them into the alleyway, and rips open a portal to a study of some sort. Being trusting types, after about 5 minutes of consideration, they decide to enter. He explains that a man named Lord Auric is attempting to create chaos between the planes of existence, and therefore must be stopped. The PCs agree, and he sends them for the plane of Draco, a medievel realm of magic. He informs them that deep in the sewers, a portal to this land can be found.

The PCs head off to find the portal, and once they find a manhole, they decide to go in immediately.

Well, almost immediately.

W attacks a random civilian, maiming them. When he begins screaming, I use hellfire to vaporize him. We hurry down the manhole, and W and Z burn it shut. I arm myself by creating a length of spiked chain.

After several hours of walking, we find a white man. Literally, white. His skin is pure white, his suit is white, his shoes are white, he wears a white hat, and has white hair. In his hand, he grasps a pale white katana. He swings the katana and puts it to W's throat. 

The white man says something about "His lord Auric" and slices at W, wounding but not killing. Z opens fire with an uzi, and W hacks at him with his own katana. I lash at him with my chain, and this onslaught injures him. He takes another swing, this time at me. He's quickly taken down after this attack.

END 1ST SESSION


----------

